# 999 silver



## iis (Jan 22, 2008)

Hay 
Any info on haw to get 999 silver from sterling silver lucks i hew a problem wiz


----------



## skyline27 (Jan 22, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 22, 2008)

? 

Are you saying that you want to refine silver from coins ?


----------



## iis (Jan 22, 2008)

yes refine silver from coins,Spoons etk 999 Pure ples.


----------



## eagle2 (Jan 29, 2008)

iis, 

Can you get Nitric acid or make it with Sulfuric acid and a Nitrate?

The other option is to build a electro-winning cell?

Al


----------



## iis (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok , the thing, I dissolving silver in Nitric acid recovered with copper pieces and table salt and in bows I have allot of oxides and very hard to melted same liquid formatted when I melted. :shock:


----------



## usaman65 (Jan 31, 2008)

speak english..... nobody understands what you are trying to say


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 31, 2008)

Are you saying....you used copper and table salt.......at the same time?
In the same batch?
Randy


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Jan 31, 2008)

I think thats what he was saying!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 

OH WOW!!! :shock: gonna have to break out the lye and caro!! :lol: 

Glynn


----------



## eagle2 (Feb 1, 2008)

iis

You made Silver Chloride from the salt. That is the White stuff on the bottom.

Save this and separate it from the Nitric. You can reduce this later into pretty good Silver.

you have to study chemistry a little more, before you do any more.

Al


----------



## iis (Feb 1, 2008)

usaman65 said:


> speak english..... nobody understands what you are trying to say


 :twisted:


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 1, 2008)

Readers,

Please be kind to our fellow member. English is not his first language, and he is doing his best to communicate with others. 

Place yourself in his position if this doesn't make sense. How would you like to be treated if you were a guest in his foreign land?

Harold


----------



## Shaul (Feb 1, 2008)

Harold;

A second option might be to try and find out his native language, see if anyone here speaks it who could PM him & act as a go-between, clarifying his questions and the answers.

That might be a good first question to ask any newcomer whose english doesn't appear to be his mother-tongue.

This is not the proper forum to be misunderstanding instructions and advice.

Shaul


----------



## iis (Feb 1, 2008)

Silver


----------



## eagle2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi iis.

What is your native country or language? 

Al


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 1, 2008)

eagle2 said:


> Hi iis.
> 
> What is your native country or language?
> 
> Al



Ukraine


----------



## eagle2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Aflac.

Who knows Russian?


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 2, 2008)

My girlfriend is Russian.....and she likes to translate.....
Problem is she is in Africa for a week.....
I am sure she would be more than happy to help....when she gets back.....if help is needed.
Randy


----------



## Smitty (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry guys, I have already offered to translate his questions before he decides to post them, but it does not look like he's interested. He's capable of Russian and Ukranian if any of you guys out there are speakers. Help him out.


----------



## iis (Feb 2, 2008)

eagle2 said:


> Thanks Aflac.
> 
> Who knows Russian?


Do you spic Russian


----------



## iis (Feb 2, 2008)

Smitty said:


> Sorry guys, I have already offered to translate his questions before he decides to post them, but it does not look like he's interested. He's capable of Russian and Ukranian if any of you guys out there are speakers. Help him out.





Sorry Smitty I don’t wonted put may pain in the on you
I can speak English 
We can talk on Skype, user name Daniel.k54 if somebody don’t main


----------



## mwren (Feb 3, 2008)

I do a lot of business with a company in Hungary, we use the google translator. There is a russian to english version.

http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en


----------

